# Solved: Batch file to read file name with a space



## system366

Ok here is what im doing

I'm creating a batch file to run a dos programme which extracts the contence of .mrs files for editing then can recompile the .mrs file for use with the new content...

The only problem i am having is reading a few files which have spaces in thier names, Such as Battle Arena.mrs and Lost Shrine.mrs

I have been looking for the past hour or so and cannot find anyway of reading spaces in Ms-Dos / Crompt...

Is there a way or and Alternative to doing this? The name cannot be changed as if the name is changed the game wont recognize the file and wont be able to load the map into the game.

Please help Tech support guy =]

Thanks in advance

-Nick-


----------



## JohnWill

Put "" around the entire file name and path.


----------



## system366

Thanks for the quick reply

But this doesnt seem to have worked for me... Should i paste the code here so you can see exactly what im doing???


----------



## system366

Oh nvm... i put it in at the wrong place XD i feel stupid lmfao, Thanks for the help =] You rule!


----------



## JohnWill

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## system366

Oh kool, ty =P *Marks*


----------

